# chipper death in pa



## (WLL) (Dec 11, 2007)

28 yr old man named Anthony died on thurs-fri in pa working for a local company from what i herd is the disc cover was knocked into his face while the chipper was running. i cant find any info on the matter except from other people. i do know this person and the company were he was working and i hope any one with more info will share or post a link.BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!!!


----------



## fireman (Dec 11, 2007)

God Bless His Family And Friends.i Hope All Works Out Keep Us Posted Sorry To Hear That.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 12, 2007)

fireman said:


> God Bless His Family And Friends.i Hope All Works Out Keep Us Posted Sorry To Hear That.



Amen brother.

This is the most common form of chipper accident, where some sort of maintenance failure caused parts to fly off. We think of getting sucked in, but the cover getting thrown off seems to kill more people.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 12, 2007)

It's the holiday season; peoples minds are elsewhere other than work. Folks really need to focus on their work when working. 

:deadhorse:


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 12, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I've read a first hand report of this accident.
> 
> As he was returning to the chipper with brush, the chipper was running full speed, the hood had come open on the disc, he attempted to close the hood with the disc running at full speed, the disc hit the hood throwing it into his head.


can you post the report?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 12, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Amen brother.
> 
> This is the most common form of chipper accident, where some sort of maintenance failure caused parts to fly off. We think of getting sucked in, but the cover getting thrown off seems to kill more people.


first time iv herd that,but I'm not surprised


----------



## lxt (Dec 12, 2007)

Man thats terrible!! How does the hood come open while running? was the lock pin gone? prayers for the family & crew!!

LXT............


----------



## Pablo26 (Dec 12, 2007)

grim, sad


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 13, 2007)

lxt said:


> Man thats terrible!! How does the hood come open while running? was the lock pin gone? prayers for the family & crew!!
> 
> LXT............




Maintenance lapse, in this case the PM walk around check. If someone would have seen that the pin was missing....


----------



## lxt (Dec 13, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> It does make you wonder how the pin was missing. They just don't fall out on their own. I wonder if the blades had been changed since it was last used?
> Or did someone pull the pin on purpose?



My thought exactly, just for regular maint. pulling that pin & opening the hood takes effort!! not hard to do!! but you guys know! that is truely a tragedy something so simple to cause such grief!

since reading this Ive been double,tripple checking everything & then some!!
I always check things, But even more so now!

LXT............


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 13, 2007)

they were running a newer chipper with a safty swich that had been bybassed. the whole crew new about the problem. whata wreckless cheep skate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alanarbor (Dec 13, 2007)

(WLL) said:


> they were running a newer chipper with a safty swich that had been bybassed. the whole crew new about the problem. whata wreckless cheep skate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I didn't want to jump to conclusions and say this before hand, but I would have bet money that was the case. 

I really wanted to believe it was an older chipper without the safety features.

So now I will jump to conclusions and place my bet that the chipper pin safety interlock was bypassed to make it easier to clear clogs, said clogs being caused by dull knives or an out of adjustment cutter bar. The chipper was probably being fed a steady diet of dirt filled wood, brush, rocks, and shovelfuls of rakings, and somehow it was the machine's fault that it clogged all the time.

My condolences to his family. I hope this tragic story will help someone else avoid an injury


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 13, 2007)

alanarbor said:


> My condolences to his family. I hope this tragic story will help someone else avoid an injury


_*you can say that again*_


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 14, 2007)

lxt said:


> since reading this Ive been double,tripple checking everything & then some!!
> I always check things, But even more so now!
> 
> LXT............



I use marking tape on the pin clips, like the military flags safeties in ordinance. It makes the walk-around so much easier.


----------

